# Walk assist in viking freedom



## Lorac (2 Sep 2018)

I have a new viking freedom electric bike. All the advertising says it has walk assist, but nowhere can I find instructions to use it. Can anyone help?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

The walk assist is usually situated on the handlebars next to the grips. It tends to blend in quite well and is easy not to notice it. Look at the grips on the handle bars. Is there a differance between the 2? If so, that may well be the assist controller. Just turn it and it will give you the assist you need.

I hope you find it.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Sep 2018)

Couldn't find anything for the Freedom. May possibly be similar operation to their folder:


View: https://youtu.be/t2_-0WaL2OA


Didn't the seller give you a manual?


----------



## Lorac (3 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The walk assist is usually situated on the handlebars next to the grips. It tends to blend in quite well and is easy not to notice it. Look at the grips on the handle bars. Is there a differance between the 2? If so, that may well be the assist controller. Just turn it and it will give you the assist you need.
> 
> I hope you find it.



No joy yet. Only the gear lever (3 gears) on the handlebars.


----------



## Lorac (3 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Couldn't find anything for the Freedom. May possibly be similar operation to their folder:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/t2_-0WaL2OA
> ...




Nothing in the video about walk assist that I can see but thanks for sending it. I did get a manual, but there is no mention of it in there. Will keep trying.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2018)

Mmm. If there is walk assist, then it has to be on the handle bars somewhere. Is there a button anywhere on them?


----------



## Cycleops (3 Sep 2018)

How about asking the retailer or seller you bought it from? If all else fails email or phone the maker.
Looks like Avocet are the distributer for the uk:
http://www.avocetsports.co.uk/contact-us


----------



## robgul (3 Sep 2018)

I have a couple of ebikes from Avocet in my shop (they are the Lectro LE001 and LE)007) - the 007 is billed as having "walk assist" - I'll have a look tomorrow and report back if I work out if/how it might work .... it's POSSIBLE that the act of walking the bike at <6km/h will automatically trigger some assistance. The sensors are magnets on the side of the motor ... that would be the reverse concept of the way that the motor cuts out at 25km/h (again the magnets tell the controller what to do)

Having said that - give Avocet a shout they're usually pretty helpful

Finally - the guy in the video holding up the bike must be pretty strong, the machines are HEAVY

Rob


----------



## Lorac (4 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> How about asking the retailer or seller you bought it from? If all else fails email or phone the maker.
> Looks like Avocet are the distributer for the uk:
> http://www.avocetsports.co.uk/contact-us


Emailed both of them. Hoping they will reply soon.


----------



## robgul (4 Sep 2018)

I have two of Avocet's Lectro bikes (an LE001 and LE007) in stock in the shop - they both have a button marked "6kmh" on the dashboard/switch panel .... I haven't tried it but I assume you press it and then walk along. As all the bikes are, AFAIK, made in the same factory I would assume the Viking has the panel?

Rob


----------



## Smudge (4 Sep 2018)

On my Raleigh Pioneer E, the walk assist is implemented by holding down the on/off button on the control. 
It may be something equally non obvious like that.


----------



## Lorac (4 Sep 2018)

Thanks everyone. The supplier finally sent me a pdf of the operating manual - quite different from the assembly instructions originally supplied. I finally learned that walk assist works with the same lever as the normal assisted cycling only you have to hold it down for longer. Problem solved!


----------



## johnbot1 (11 Apr 2019)

I'm a bit late with this but all you do is walk along pressing down the minus button on the controls, you've more than likely found this out by now but it will help others that need to know, I've had to use it once or twice on very steep hills.


----------

